# HELP WITH ALTIMA ALARM SYSTEM!!!



## blingnader (Jun 23, 2007)

Hello,

I own a 2001 Altima and the alarm system has been malfunctioning. Today it went off spontaneously (my remote was just laying on my desk and not in proximity to the keys, and the car was not touched by anyone outside) and I could not shut it off using the remote. It will not go off when I put the key in the ignition either.

So far I have tried disconnecting the battery line and reconnecting it to reset the system, this was not sucessful. Eventually I had to remove both the anti-theft and horn fuse to silence my car. I have since tried to put back in the fuses however the problem continues.

Addtionally if I replace only the horn fuse the horm will continue to honk without the seurity fuse installed. And when I put in only the anti-theft fuse the horn will stop but the hazard lights will flash and the doors will indefinitely lock and unlock.

Please let me know if you have had this problem and what remedies there are.

Thanks

-G

P.S. I apologize if this was the wrong forum to place this question in.


----------

